# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Whats the means of pipiska and popa?

## Yankeez

I am really confused,i have a buddy added in my msn messenger whenever i say hi to him he wrote me (pipiska)(popa)
whats the mean of these words?
maybe its mean bye.
BR
Kashif Khan

----------


## shadow1

Popa means "butt".
I don't know what pipiska is but I did a google image search and I am guessing it is a kids word for "belly".

----------


## Ramil

Pipiska is a name children gave to genitals.

----------


## paulb

I've lived in the US for 38 years and I have never heard either of the words. They are not English. You'll have to ask your buddy.

----------


## Yankeez

Its not a english word,its Russian or Uzbek word.
BR
Kashif Khan

----------


## Ramil

popa (попа) = ass
pipiska (пиписька) = genitals (usually in children's talk)

----------


## Wowik

pipiska (пиписька) = piska (писька) = an ogran to piss

----------


## Leof

_О сколько нам открытий чудных
Готовят просвещенья дух
И опыт, сын ошибок трудных,
И гений, парадоксов друг,
И случай, бог изобретатель..._   _Александр Пушкин_

----------


## Matroskin Kot

I've got a funny story about how I learned the word писька. 
When I lived in Ukraine, I was introduced to a girl named Лена Засипкина, and for some reason I never could remember it right.  I would always call her Лена Записькина!   
Of course, people would bust out laughing, and once I called her that to her face -- still not having any idea that I was making a serious error -- and she was seriously offended.  I tried to explain, but I'm sure she thought I was saying it on purpose.    ::   
Somebody finally explained it to me, and I never again forgot the word писька. 
Matroskin 
(спасибо Артем, теперь лучше?)

----------


## Rtyom

Actually, Запискина derives from записка which is "note". Unless you put ь.  ::

----------


## Wowik

Штирлиц открыл сейф и выну оттуда записку Бормана.
Борман сильно сопротивлялся.  ::

----------

